# 3 club ride



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I couldn't find it.
We have a 3 club ride going off in the IE. Starting at "It's a Grind" coffee house in Rancho Cucamonga @ 8 am. (corner of Baseline & Day Creek) Short ride 54 miles and 2 other shorter options. Under 2k of climbing. Really more of a fun ride but you know they rabbits will come out. Redlands,Riverside and Cycling Connection are the clubs and you don't have to be a member to join in.


----------

